# Re: Free Books: Kobo Reader



## daphnedmm (Oct 28, 2009)

Kobo has 3 free true crime ebooks available:

Perfect Poison 
http://kobobooks.com/ebook/Perfect-Poison/book-4IDo55KEhUyvOyhgX2UxJQ/page1.html

Cruel Death
http://kobobooks.com/ebook/Cruel-Death/book-0BRgnmWS3Ea5rJN3YoGopg/page1.html

Deadly Secrets
http://kobobooks.com/ebook/Deadly-Secrets/book-JBOKePuDBEO3Jx3V8GOF8Q/page1.html

All by M.W. Phelps

The ebooks cannot be read on the Kindle but can be read on other ereaders, computers and some smart phones with the Kobo app.

Daphne


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

daphnedmm said:


> Kobo has 3 free true crime ebooks available:
> 
> Perfect Poison
> http://kobobooks.com/ebook/Perfect-Poison/book-4IDo55KEhUyvOyhgX2UxJQ/page1.html
> ...


Um ... not of much use on a website dedicated to Kindle?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe there should be threads for free/bargain books for othe readers so that those who do use the apps for those readers, or those readers, can get the info but those of us with no interest in them won't be jumping into the threads thinking there is a new free/bargain Kindle book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well...there are a lot of members here who have multiple readers, and it's not really THAT much work to check a thread.    But as you can see, I have moved the post to its own thread in "Other eReaders."  As an iPad owner, I appreciate the news, I have the Kobo app for my iPad.

Thanks, Daphne!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Um ... not of much use on a website dedicated to Kindle?


It's of use to me - I have the Kobo app on my iPhone, plus I have a Nook and can read books from Kobo on the Nook. So thanks Daphne!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Daphne! 

Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the record, there's a kobo App for Android too.  . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's available for iPhone, BlackBerry, Android and Palm Prē phones.  Also iPad, as Betsy mentioned.

Books from Kobo can be read on all these eReaders:
   *  Kobo eReader
   * Sony PRS-300 Reader Pocket Edition
   * Sony PRS-505 Reader Digital Book
   * Sony PRS-600 Reader Touch Edition
   * Sony PRS-700BC Reader Digital Book
   * Aluratek Libre eBook Reader Pro
   * Asktak (EZ Reader, EZ Reader Pocket Pro, Mentor)
   * Barnes & Noble Nook
   * BeBook (One, Mini)
   * Bookeen (Cybook Opus, Gen 3)
   * COOL-ER Classic
   * Elonex eBook 600
   * HanLin eBook (V3, V5)
   * IREX Digital Reader 1000S
   * Neolux NUUT

Applications also available for PC and Mac, or you can just use Adobe Digital Editions and read on that.


----------



## daphnedmm (Oct 28, 2009)

Karen at Books on the Knob http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/ posted links for additional FREE ebooks. Five (5) John Lutz titles and two (2) Kevin O'Brien books. Thanks Karen!

Daphne


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Daphne. . . . .between my Kindle and the various apps on my DROID I've got enough to read for the next 40 years!


----------



## daphnedmm (Oct 28, 2009)

You're welcome to everyone kind enough to post thanks!  True crime and mystery/thrillers are my preferred genre, so I was happy to pass along what I found to be a GREAT list of free ebooks.

Other than my Blackberry or laptop/computers, I don't have a device to read these books on either (Kindle owner).  However, I've developed the habit of grabbing any free book I would enjoy reading as I find them.  As ebook reader prices continue to come down, I'll have a slew of free books to go with whatever device(s) I choose to buy.  BTW, I do not read children's books but I get these also, for my grandkids.  Soon everyone will have an ereader.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

daphnedmm said:


> You're welcome to everyone kind enough to post thanks! True crime and mystery/thrillers are my preferred genre, so I was happy to pass along what I found to be a GREAT list of free ebooks.
> 
> Other than my Blackberry or laptop/computers, I don't have a device to read these books on either (Kindle owner). However, I've developed the habit of grabbing any free book I would enjoy reading as I find them. As ebook reader prices continue to come down, I'll have a slew of free books to go with whatever device(s) I choose to buy. BTW, I do not read children's books but I get these also, for my grandkids. Soon everyone will have an ereader.


Beware, Daphne! That's how I ended up buying a Sony, then replacing it with a Nook! I picked up so many free ePub books to "read on my phone" I ended up getting a Nook so I wouldn't have to read them on my phone!  (I much prefer eInk over trying to read on the phone or computer or anything backlit.)

I too read mostly mysteries/thrillers, so picked up all of those - and I used to enjoy the true crime books so picked those up too to see if I still enjoy them! Thanks again for bringing them to our attention! (I paid it forward & posted them over on the Nook board.)


----------

